# nvidia drivers not working with 2.6..

## nilbogarb

Hey all,

Got 2.6 up and running, but can't get the nvidia drivers to work 

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!. 

I've looked through a lot of similar posts, but still no luck. To recap i have set my /usr/src link correctly:

linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-mm4/

I've tried reemerging nvidia-kerenl and nvidia-glx, i've also tried installing it straight from nvidia. modprobing the nvidia module after its built works, but it dies when I try to start x. Here's my X log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 15 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 27 21:45:14 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 105a,3376 card 1043,809e rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1043,80a8 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 105a,4d69 card 105a,4d68 rev 02 class 01,80,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,808c rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,8095 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0250 card 1043,800b rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe75fffff (0x1600000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7700000 - 0xefffffff (0x8900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] rev 162, Mem @ 0xe6000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, 0xe7800000/19, BIOS @ 0xe77e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2800000 - 0xe28000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3800000 - 0xe3803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe481ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x0000881f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000987f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2800000 - 0xe28000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3800000 - 0xe3803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe481ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x0000881f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000987f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2800000 - 0xe28000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3800000 - 0xe3803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe481ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x0000881f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000987f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2800000 - 0xe28000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3800000 - 0xe3803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe481ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x0000881f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000987f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2800000 - 0xe28000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3800000 - 0xe3803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe481ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x0000881f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000987f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE6000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

and heres my XF86Config (tried it with both NvAGP on and off...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" 

"640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Any help would be much appreciated, didn't have any problems in 2.4 with nvidia. If there's more info i can give that would be helpful please let me know.

-nilbo

----------

## Lilltiger

What does 

```

lsmod | grep nvidia

```

say? does it list nvidia as loaded? 

If not, try:

```

modprobe nvidia

```

----------

## nilbogarb

ya the nvidia module is loaded, it loads fine.

```
bash-2.05b$ lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               1700908  0

```

i also have it in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file

so it auto loads at boot. It dosen't explode until i try to run X ...

thanks,

nilbo

----------

## Ateo

Just to double verify, do you have nvidia support enabled in your kernel? 

Deviced Drivers --> Character Devices

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

<*>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support
```

HTH

----------

## nilbogarb

hmm

well its not a nforce board, just a geforece4. so i need nforce drivers in the kernel to just use a geforce board? not sure if i got the agp stuff right in the kernel, heres what i have:

```
bash-2.05b# cat .config | grep AGP

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

did i miss something? should the agp nvidia be set?

thanks again,

nilbo

----------

## Lilltiger

Might have found your prob :0)

But just maybe..

```

Option "NvAGP" "1"

```

Looks like it tries to use the NvAGP wich u dont have compiled in..

try adding:

```

Option "NvAGP" "2"

```

Or maybe 3 insted of 2..

```

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option "NvAGP" "2"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation" 

   BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]" 

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 

EndSection 

```

Also what does:

```

 lsmod | grep agp

```

say?

Should say something like:

```

via_agp                 6016  1

agpgart                27208  2 via_agp

```

----------

## paperp

Just a tip found around about Nvidia and drivers with 2.6.x kernel--only one choice--grep the last driver from  nvidia site and use the *run program,after evrything goes well,you don-t need the nvidia module in your kernel.

---LinuX InSide---------------------------------

----------

## krunk

I'm having the exact same problem as the poster. I know my XF86Config-4 and kernel config is correct since I have several kernels compiled and all work except 2.6.3-mm4. I've tried up to 1.0.5336 which is the latest version. I'm going to reboot and try the one from the nvidia site just for kicks, but I doubt it'll make any difference, than I'm filing a bug report.

intel 82xxx bridge

2.6.3-mm4

*edit*

No difference.

*edit again*

FIXED.

Under Processsor type and features, disable "Use register arguments".

----------

## nilbogarb

Hey all,

Thanks for all the responses. I tried with and with out the NvAGP flag, same result. lsmod dosent say anything about agp stuff. maybe i didnt compile correctly. i'll try your fix krunk, fingers crossed.

I'm pretty new with gentoo and kernel compiling in general, i prolly have something wrong in my kernel, can you guys take a look? (if there's something non nvidia related that i did wrong or dumb please lemme know too heh.)

heres my kernel cfg:

```
# 

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit 

# 

CONFIG_X86=y 

CONFIG_MMU=y 

CONFIG_UID16=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y 

# 

# Code maturity level options 

# 

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y 

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y 

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y 

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y 

# 

# General setup 

# 

CONFIG_SWAP=y 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y 

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y 

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set 

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y 

CONFIG_FUTEX=y 

CONFIG_EPOLL=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y 

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set 

# 

# Loadable module support 

# 

CONFIG_MODULES=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y 

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set 

CONFIG_KMOD=y 

# 

# Processor type and features 

# 

CONFIG_X86_PC=y 

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set 

# CONFIG_M386 is not set 

# CONFIG_M486 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set 

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set 

# CONFIG_M686 is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set 

CONFIG_MK7=y 

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set 

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set 

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set 

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set 

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y 

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7 

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y 

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y 

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y 

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y 

CONFIG_X86_4G=y 

CONFIG_X86_SWITCH_PAGETABLES=y 

CONFIG_X86_4G_VM_LAYOUT=y 

CONFIG_X86_UACCESS_INDIRECT=y 

CONFIG_X86_HIGH_ENTRY=y 

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y 

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set 

# CONFIG_SMP is not set 

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y 

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y 

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_I8K is not set 

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set 

# CONFIG_EDD is not set 

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set 

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set 

CONFIG_MTRR=y 

# CONFIG_EFI is not set 

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y 

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set 

# 

# Power management options (ACPI, APM) 

# 

CONFIG_PM=y 

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y 

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set 

# 

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 

# 

CONFIG_ACPI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y 

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y 

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set 

# 

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support 

# 

# CONFIG_APM is not set 

# 

# CPU Frequency scaling 

# 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set 

# 

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) 

# 

CONFIG_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y 

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y 

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y 

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y 

CONFIG_ISA=y 

# CONFIG_EISA is not set 

# CONFIG_MCA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set 

# 

# PCMCIA/CardBus support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y 

# 

# PCI Hotplug Support 

# 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set 

# 

# Executable file formats 

# 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

# 

# Generic Driver Options 

# 

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set 

# 

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD) 

# 

# CONFIG_MTD is not set 

# 

# Parallel port support 

# 

CONFIG_PARPORT=y 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set 

# 

# Plug and Play support 

# 

CONFIG_PNP=y 

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Protocols 

# 

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y 

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y 

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set 

# 

# Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set 

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y 

CONFIG_LBD=y 

# CONFIG_DCSSBLK is not set 

# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

# 

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m 

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set 

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y 

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m 

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y 

# 

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC4030=m 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y 

CONFIG_MAX_SD_DISKS=256 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE) 

# 

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set 

# 

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) 

# 

# CONFIG_MD is not set 

# 

# Fusion MPT device support 

# 

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set 

# 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y 

# 

# Subsystem Options 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

# 

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y 

# 

# Protocol Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m 

# 

# I2O device support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2O is not set 

# 

# Macintosh device drivers 

# 

# 

# Networking support 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# 

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# IP: Netfilter Configuration 

# 

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set 

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set 

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y 

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y 

# 

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

CONFIG_DUMMY=m 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

# CONFIG_TUN is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y 

CONFIG_MII=y 

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set 

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y 

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set 

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set 

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set 

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set 

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set 

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set 

CONFIG_VORTEX=y 

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set 

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set 

# 

# Tulip family network device support 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set 

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set 

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set 

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set 

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set 

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set 

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set 

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set 

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set 

# CONFIG_B44 is not set 

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set 

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set 

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set 

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set 

# CONFIG_E100 is not set 

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set 

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set 

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set 

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set 

CONFIG_8139TOO=y 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set 

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set 

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2 

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set 

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set 

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP is not set 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

# CONFIG_WAN is not set 

# 

# Amateur Radio support 

# 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

# 

# IrDA (infrared) support 

# 

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set 

# 

# Bluetooth support 

# 

# CONFIG_BT is not set 

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set 

# 

# Telephony Support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set 

# 

# Input device support 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

# 

# Userland interfaces 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set 

# 

# Input I/O drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y 

CONFIG_SERIO=y 

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y 

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set 

# 

# Input Device Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y 

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set 

# 

# Character devices 

# 

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set 

# 

# Serial drivers 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set 

# 

# Non-8250 serial port support 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256 

CONFIG_PRINTER=y 

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set 

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set 

# 

# IPMI 

# 

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set 

# 

# Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set 

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set 

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set 

# CONFIG_RTC is not set 

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set 

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set 

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set 

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set 

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set 

# 

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver 

# 

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set 

CONFIG_AGP=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set 

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set 

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set 

CONFIG_DRM=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set 

# 

# I2C support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2C is not set 

# 

# Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set 

# 

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices 

# 

# CONFIG_DVB is not set 

# 

# Graphics support 

# 

CONFIG_FB=y 

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set 

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set 

# 

# Console display driver support 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set 

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FONTS=y 

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y 

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y 

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set 

# 

# Logo configuration 

# 

CONFIG_LOGO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

# 

CONFIG_SND=y 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Generic devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set 

# 

# ISA devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set 

# 

# PCI devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set 

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y 

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set 

# 

# ALSA USB devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# 

# Open Sound System 

# 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB=y 

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous USB options 

# 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

# 

# USB Host Controller Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y 

# 

# USB Device Class drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

# 

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID) 

# 

CONFIG_USB_HID=y 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set 

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y 

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set 

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=y 

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set 

# 

# USB Imaging devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set 

# 

# USB Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set 

# 

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support 

# 

# 

# USB Network adaptors 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

# 

# USB port drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

# 

# USB Miscellaneous drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set 

# 

# USB Gadget Support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set 

# 

# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y 

# 

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y 

CONFIG_JOLIET=y 

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set 

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y 

# 

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y 

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y 

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set 

# 

# Pseudo filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y 

CONFIG_SYSFS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y 

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y 

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set 

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set 

CONFIG_RAMFS=y 

# 

# Miscellaneous filesystems 

# 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set 

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Network File Systems 

# 

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set 

CONFIG_NFSD=y 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set 

CONFIG_LOCKD=y 

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y 

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y 

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set 

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y 

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set 

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Partition Types 

# 

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y 

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set 

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set 

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set 

# 

# Native Language Support 

# 

CONFIG_NLS=y 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y 

# 

# Profiling support 

# 

CONFIG_PROFILING=y 

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y 

# 

# Kernel hacking 

# 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set 

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y 

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y 

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set 

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y 

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y 

# 

# Security options 

# 

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set 

# 

# Cryptographic options 

# 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set 

# 

# Library routines 

# 

CONFIG_CRC32=y 

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y 

CONFIG_PC=y 

```

thanks again,

nilbo

----------

## tristure

Hi, I'm bringing up this topic, because I happen to have the same problem.

I previously ran a 2.6.1 kernel and had no problem with it, but X won't start with a freshly compiled 2.6.3.

I get the same error as nilbogarb : 

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting *** 

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" 

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw" 

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a 

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found 

I would like to try your fix, krunks, but I can't find the option you're refering to in my menuconfig.

I have no "use register arguments" in processor types and features (and I don't think there is such option in other section).

Could you post more details please?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## DijiTao

I'm having this same problem - so I'm bring this topic back up.

----------

## Icer

If you're using mm-sources kernel, then go check the other things gentoo forum. There's something broken or was broken with how mm-sources and nvidia handle 4k stacks or something like that.

Well I'm not sure if that's the problem here but it might be worth checking out.

----------

## celas

Check you /lib/modules/<kernel name>/video directory. I think you'll find a nvidia.o and a nvidia.ko file. If you do unmerge the nvidia-kernel and remove the files in the video directory then remerge the nvidia-kernel it should work. Somehow an older driver had left the old nvidia.o module and lsmod showed that the module had a size of 1700908 when it should of been about 2069992 with the latest driver.

Note : mm-sources is broken at the moment to the nvidia driver (at least as far as i know)

----------

## crimsonphire

If you have kernel 2.6 go to  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html and download the appropriate driver for your architecture, then after it has downloaded, load a terminal and do chmod +x NV*

Then go do init 3 (make sure no window managers are running) and do ./NV*

It should add the module.

Then type modprobe nvidia.

Finaly change "nv" to "nvidia" in XF86Config and make sure your glx is loaded and comment out any dri sections, then try to start x.  Worked for me.

Btw if you want the nvidia module to start at boot, add nvidia with your favorite editor to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (2.4 if your still using it  :Shocked:  ).

Don't emerge the nvidia stuff for 2.6, it doesn't work!  (not yet anyway)  :Twisted Evil:  [/url]

----------

## metallikop

This is a known problem afaik, either use a vanilla 2.6.3/4 kernel or use 2.6.4-mm1 then emerge nivid-glx nvidia-kernel, and you should be all set, assuming you modprobe nvidia.

IIRC some of the mm and love sources don't like nvidia drivers for some reason.

----------

## johnmc

FWIW, I had a problem using the 5336 driver initially after upgrading to 2.6.4, but taking nptl out of my USE flag in /etc/make.conf solved that little problem....

----------

## sbbeebe

 *celas wrote:*   

> Check you /lib/modules/<kernel name>/video directory. I think you'll find a nvidia.o and a nvidia.ko file. If you do unmerge the nvidia-kernel and remove the files in the video directory then remerge the nvidia-kernel it should work.
> 
> 

 

This approach worked for me.

3.2 ghz P4

Intel D875PBZ mobo

2gb RAM

nVidia FX5600 129mb

2.6.4-r1 kernel - smp, highmem

----------

## Guru

I'm working with a FRESH install of Gentoo (~x86) using the gentoo-dev-sources Kernel 2.6.5-r1 and X.org server.  I have the exact same problem!

Has anyone figured out for certain if it is definately the Linux kernel causing the problem or the ebuilds for the nvidia drivers?

EDIT:  FYI: I have nptl in my use flags.

Guru

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## elabdel

I have the some problem with a wolk-2.6.4-2.3 and I think that it's the 2.6.4 problem, because I had the same problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4.

I am using a gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 and all works nice but I want use the wolk-sources-2.6.4, can someone help me.

(sorry, If you found some errors, it's normal, I'm not english)

----------

## GenKreton

I had a similiar problem and fought with nvidia x86 and ~x86 versions) for well over an hour in my ttys and through help on #gentoo. It came down to reverse patching 2.6.6-rc1 with 

move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch

which you can find on google, but note it does not work on rc2. 

So I tried the latest love sources and they worked beautifully. Re-emerged nvidia and ran startx and whambam thank you love, back into my x enviornmnet.

----------

## Guru

Not sure what I did... but somehow I got nvidia working on my gentoo-dev-sources (Kernel 2.6.5).

----------

## ghost_recon

I also had the same problem 

 *Quote:*   

> Check you /lib/modules/<kernel name>/video directory. I think you'll find a nvidia.o and a nvidia.ko file. If you do unmerge the nvidia-kernel and remove the files in the video directory then remerge the nvidia-kernel it should work.

 

The above worked for me 

thanks celas

----------

## GenKreton

that definately failed for me. someone on #gentoo suggested it to both me and anohter (oktem) and it fialed on 2.6.6

----------

## Jeld

OK, I think some of you guys are a bit confused as to what certain kernel options do and how modules work. In any case, looks like the problem is a combination of XF86Config settings and kernel config. I have been running nvidia drivers on 2.6 ever since it was 2.5.x and haven't had almost any problems. Unless there is some sort of hardware conflict you shouldn't have any conflicts either.

Here is what you do:

1. Reconfigure/compile/install your kernel. The important change is to compile AGPGART as a module and compiling proper AGP chipset support. One of the ways to do this is to run lspci and look for a line that says AGP. In that line it should also name the chipset. Another way, is to compile all the chipsets as modules and hope that AGPGART is smart enough  to load appropriate chipset support, but this never happened on my system. I have a VIA K266A motherboard, so my config includes

```

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

```

2. Remove the NvAgp option from XF86Config and let the module try to figure out all by itself which AGP support it likes better.

3. Reboot and try to start X (unless you use udev, in which case you might need to load modules manualy)

4. Do 

```
cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status
```

 and check which driver nvidia module decided to use.

5. If X didn't start properly and nvidia driver wants to use its own AGP support try to coerce it into using AGPGART by loading agp.ko and appropriate chipset support.

6. If nvidia.ko is still not convinced try to put NvAgp option back into X config, but remember that if you set it to nvidia native AGP it will not work while AGPGART is loaded.

7. Once you figure out a working combination (my system works perfectly using either AGP flavor), make sure that you add all needed modules to your modules.autoload, since you shouldn't rely on devfs to load them in proper order.

Good luck.

----------

## riprjak

 *Jeld wrote:*   

> since you shouldn't rely on devfs to load them in proper order.

 

Since devfs is deprecated (and has been discouraged for quite a long time) you shouldnt rely on it AT ALL; udev is a far less crufty solution.

I am having no end of issues getting my nvidia card working on my kernel 2.6.5-r1 dentoo dev sources, udev, amd64 system.  It is a functional system, but I replaced my ATI 9800XP with an nvidia FX5950 ultra to have some chance at achieving opengl under amd64 linux.

Not everyone has been using nvida since "way back when" and some of us are actually having real issues caused by poor programming of the closed source drivers.

I have narrowed it down to an issue with the nvidia module not properly communicating its device requirements and am planning to experiment with physically creating the nvidia nodes.  My problem is simple, the kernel module loads fine, but xorg-x11 claims "kernel module not loaded" (entirely untrue); so Im thinking that the binary glx driver checks for specific device nodes and not the actual kernel module before attempting to play together.  Mostly based on numerous searches here and on the nvidia forums.

NAturally Im not using AGP modules as you arent given that option in gentoo-dev-sources for amd64 (the agpgart is built into the CPU), so I dont need to modprobe the agp module at all, so the only issue left is to find out why the glx driver thinks the kernel driver isnt loaded.

When I achieve a fix, I will post details.

err!

jak.

----------

## riprjak

Ok,

Googling has provided me with this site (although in hind sight a search of the forums would have located it too); this provided the solution to getting the nvidia drivers to work on my udev system, configured as follows:

amd64 3200+

64 bit gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1

nvidia-kernel-1.0.5332-r1

nvidia-glx-1.0.5332-r2

xorg-x11

latest "~amd64" udev (provides /sbin/udevstart)

To make the nvidia drivers play well together, I had to manually do the following:

```

mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidia1 c 195 1

mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

```

and since I have the following set in my /etc/conf.d/rc, that was it

```

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup. This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev do not handle/know about.

# (ONLY used by UDEV enabled systems!)

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

# Set to "yes" if you want devfsd to start upon bootup. This is

# the default for Gentoo.

# Set to "no" only if you understand the full implications. A

# number of files may need to be altered (i.e. /etc/inittab,

# /etc/fstab, etc.).

# Also note that it does _NOT_ start for UDEV enabled systems,

# even if RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes" ...

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

```

I also added the following line to my /etc/conf.d/local.start (just in case)

```

/sbin/udevstart > /dev/null

```

hope this helps.

err!

jak.

----------

